# Critical Mass Tree Grow x 2



## Heath Robinson (Aug 21, 2008)

Here are my two Critical Mass trees vegged for 6 weeks from cutting under a vertical 400w and flowered under 3 x 600w vertical bulbs for 9 weeks.


first day in flower room and still wrapped in plastic used to transport to flower room









Day 21 of 12/12














Day 28 of 12/12










Day 35 of 12/12














Day 42 of 12/12














Day 56 of 12/12














Harvest at day 63 of 12/12


----------



## Brash (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow heath thats nuts a completely outrages grow, unbelievable !!!! how tall are they.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers Brash, they were 6ft 6inches including the pots.


heath


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 23, 2008)

What is the final weight of this grow? From seed or clone?


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Aug 23, 2008)

It looks like "Critical Mass" definately lived up to it's name.
Thanks Heath for the heads-up on this grow.
They look really close to those vertical lights, are they further away than they appear and how do you keep them cool?
Awesome grow with some Wikid buds !!! Love that root-block !!


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

hooooollllyyy shiiitt !!!!!

My god, thats a lot of bud


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 23, 2008)

looking good!


i wish i had some of your genetics man! great job!


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Aug 23, 2008)

*Holy fuck!*


----------



## Shonuff504 (Aug 23, 2008)

Jables&Jakoseph said:


> *Holy fuck!*


LOL My thoughts exactly.


----------



## meathook666 (Aug 23, 2008)

Shonuff504 said:


> LOL My thoughts exactly.


thats HUGE, im speechless..lesson learned of longer veg next time...


----------



## born2grow (Aug 23, 2008)

Well done...very impressive!

I am also curious as to final dry weight?


----------



## The Stig (Aug 23, 2008)

wow... nice grow 
that strain seems really insane when it comes to yield and bud size 
I want know how much weights when its dry 

and... enjoy your buds


----------



## Heath Robinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*murtymaker, DWR LoudBlunts, Jables&Jakoseph, Shonuff504, meathook666* and *born2grow*. Thanks for stopping by and adding your comments I appreciate it 

*Biguy*, when the bulbs are hung vertically without a shade there is very little radiated heat so the bulbs can be a lot closer to the plants than they would be if using a shade.


*Stig* quite a few strains can be grown this way, AK47, Chronic, C4 and The Shit to name just a few here are a couple of pics showing 2x600w surrounded by 8 Mr Nice Shit.


And the harvest weight from the Critical mass was *30.6 Oz* from the plant on the left and *43.8 Oz* from the one on the right. I will post up some pics later in the week of the dried harvest.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 24, 2008)

so is that light on a mover? 
Is it the only light in there? If it is, it did an amazing job!

with 2 600watt lights you got over 2100 grams? Wow!


----------



## Heath Robinson (Aug 24, 2008)

sorry edux10, I think I have confused you! the first pics are of the tree grow using 3x600w this yielded 30.6 Oz from the plant on the left and 43.8 Oz from the plant on the right for a total of 74 Oz.

The pic above your post is of a separate grow using 2 x 600w surrounded by 8 Mr Nice Shit plants and a yield of approx 64 Oz.


Heath


----------



## PceNluV (Aug 25, 2008)

simply amazing heath, keep up the good work


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Aug 28, 2008)

Very Nice Heath I have 3 Critical Mass Seeds I just got going now. Check in on my journal when you have time, tips would be appreciated.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 28, 2008)

was this grown in an aerogarden?


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Aug 28, 2008)

edux10 said:


> was this grown in an aerogarden?


Where did you see that?


----------



## Heath Robinson (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks for stopping by* PceNluV*. 


Cheers *Kaosisglobal* I will nip over and have a look now!


*edux10*, They are grown in an Aquafarm but any tub would do as I have converted them to a recirculating system. Here is a pic showing the large feed pipe. 









Heath


----------



## HATCH (Aug 28, 2008)

Man O Man!!!!,,,,,,,I Have Missed Seeing Your Work My Brother!!!!,,,,,,It Is Over The Top!!!!


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 28, 2008)

Amazing, simply amazing. Great work.


----------



## dannyking (Aug 29, 2008)

its ok. ah no thats amazing. ive never heard of this strain before untill it was recomended to me by a fellow ro user. so its really all its cut out to be hmm.. i will definetely be growing some of these soon. thinking of doing only a 400w grow scrog. any advice on the amount of plants for my growspace?? its 4x4x6.5 approx.

cheers. kudos to you for the grow.


----------



## Kaosisglobal (Aug 29, 2008)

dannyking said:


> its ok. ah no thats amazing. ive never heard of this strain before untill it was recomended to me by a fellow ro user. so its really all its cut out to be hmm.. i will definetely be growing some of these soon. thinking of doing only a 400w grow scrog. any advice on the amount of plants for my growspace?? its 4x4x6.5 approx.
> 
> cheers. kudos to you for the grow.


I would want to go with a E&F Table. Feed 1/4 of space every 2 weeks with clones, after 8 weeks every 2 you'll have a 1/4 of your space in finished product. I want to build my next box with those demensions, and a E&F with a 600W for lighting. I am using a 400W in a 2x4x4 for veg. Though I may have to go into bloom like that if I can't afford to build.


----------



## edux10 (Aug 30, 2008)

Heath Robinson said:


> thanks for stopping by* PceNluV*.
> 
> 
> Cheers *Kaosisglobal* I will nip over and have a look now!
> ...


Very nice. This is a very well thought out and put together system.


----------



## beta0701 (Aug 30, 2008)

Your Shit is DANK

That root mass pic is absolutely insane!!!!

+ rep cuz your crazy at growin


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

Heath Robinson said:


> *murtymaker, DWR LoudBlunts, Jables&Jakoseph, Shonuff504, meathook666* and *born2grow*. Thanks for stopping by and adding your comments I appreciate it
> 
> *Biguy*, when the bulbs are hung vertically without a shade there is very little radiated heat so the bulbs can be a lot closer to the plants than they would be if using a shade.
> 
> ...


Love it ! Love it 


Ya got the dry'd weight yet man ?


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Sep 2, 2008)

This is freaking crazy how long did you veg for?


----------



## smokablunt16 (Sep 2, 2008)

If you read the very first post he says it right there...6 weeks...

But alls i have to say is...wow! im pretty damn impressed man, what kind of nutes were you feeding those monsters? And Where did you aquire the aqua tubs at n maybe a rundown on how it works?

+rep


----------



## prairepup (Oct 6, 2008)

Only 6 weeks veg WOW this is AMAZING


----------



## dannyking (Oct 7, 2008)

oh man. every now and again i come back to look at these plants. just for inspiration.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW!!! One of the best grows i've seen, EVER!!!! kiss-ass

Im glad i bought critical mass now lol, just gutted i fucked em up n put em in 12/12 too early grrrrrrrrrr

Nevermind I have some left and you have inspired me to grow 2 monsters hahahahaha 

Keep up the mind blowing work dude!!!


----------



## Hedgehunter (Oct 11, 2008)

wow , fucking great grow there....


----------



## Vasis (Oct 12, 2008)

What site are you guys getting your Critical Mass seeds from?


----------



## kiffytoi (Oct 13, 2008)

Fuckin brilliant!! i am anxious to know where you get the seeds from too and silly questions but need to make sure as your yields are very impressive but the weights you have given is dry right?


----------



## kiffytoi (Oct 13, 2008)

Also.. With the first 2 trees were the 3 600's positioned in a row in between the 2 plants?
Like \ 0 /
\ / sorry bout diagram, just trying to sus it
\ /

plant 3lamps plant


----------



## kiffytoi (Oct 13, 2008)

wow that came out wrong. i mean is it 3 lamps all in a row (line) with one of each of the two plants on either side? do you need to turn them? do you bend them out or let them go for it?


----------



## calicat (Oct 13, 2008)

Those are massive. I have heard stories about critical mass as the new improved big bud. I have grown big bud in the past and it never growed like that. Kudos man...


----------



## dannyking (Oct 19, 2008)

You can only get critical mass from mr nice guy seed bank, im sure some dipensaries like attitude may have it though.


----------



## FLoJo (Oct 19, 2008)

pure sickness heath.. could we expect any less? check out my sig i used your idea for my vertical grow. i am about to start 50 new babies and a new more detailed journal.. keep up the green work


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 20, 2008)

A big thanks to all of you who posted your comments , the weights are for dry bud and the seeds were bought from Dr chronic. As I understand it the next batch of CM seeds will be available later this year.

The spacing of the lamps were L=Lamp P=Plant so the middle bulb does the work of 2 lamps in effect you are getting free light.

L P L P L

Hi *FLoJo*, great to see you running a vertical I have had great results with the same design, I will pop over to your thread and have a look. 

Here is my latest design it uses one 600w bulb and one pump and holds 72 plants.


















































Heath


----------



## dannyking (Oct 20, 2008)

Holy shit man. youve really got your act together. whenever someone asks for a good strain i always point them in this direction. the best grow ive seen on rollitup. by far.
were you away for a while?


----------



## FLoJo (Oct 20, 2008)

hey heath, i have always wondered what nutes and schedule you use? i remember on hg420 (where i copied your rack setup) you had plants in all different stages of growth being fed the same nutes and the same amounts.. do you use the same feeding regimine for all of your systems or do you change it up a bit depending on method of growing and whatnot?


----------



## snooopdave (Oct 20, 2008)

heath - could you tell me who makes the vertical lights i saw on page one of this thread. thanks


----------



## FLoJo (Oct 20, 2008)

i believe its just a bulb connected to a ballast without a hood, tube or reflector... more efficient and costs less!


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 21, 2008)

cheers *dannyking* thanks for calling in.


Hi *Flojo* I use an EC of 1 to 1.2 in veg and an EC of 1.2 to 1.4 in flower. A little tip is to keep using the veg nutrients for 14 days when you first switch to 12/12. this helps prevent premeture leaf drop and yellowing later in flower.

Because I dont change the nutrient concentrations I feed during the grow its easy for me to run a perpetual grow. The only difference is I add 10% veg nutrients to the flower nutrients, again this is to help prevent premature yellowing and leaf drop later in the grow.


Hey *snooopdave* as flojo mentioned its just a bulb and holder, in this case its one from an aircooled shade but I normally just hang the bulb and socket nothing fancy required.


Heath


----------



## FLoJo (Oct 21, 2008)

interesting.. so you run just veg nutes for the first two weeks, then continue to put 10 percent veg nutes throughout the cycle? do change the dosage at all or keep the flowering nutes the same? i mean like increasing concentrations of pk and decreasing n? also do you flush the last 2 weeks as well?


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 21, 2008)

I probably confused you there FLoJo, on normal grows I run the veg nutes for two weeks into flower. On perpetual grows I cant do that so I add 10% veg nutrients to the bloom nutrients. In both cases I keep the EC constant, I have no need to flush as the nutrient concentrations are low. 


Heath


----------



## FLoJo (Oct 21, 2008)

ahhh ok that makes more sense there... what nutes do you use? gh, advanced, botanicare? any added bosters or anything like that?


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 21, 2008)

I usually use Canna, Ionic or Vitalink, there shouldn't be any real need for boosters or flower enhancers they are only any use if your grow is deficient in nutrients for some reason. If you want to use a booster use something like PK 13/14 as its very cheap and could be used as a belt and braces approach if you feel that your grow might be lacking something. Otherwise the standard nutrients should be more than good enough.


Heath


----------



## FLoJo (Oct 21, 2008)

there you heard it ladies and gentlemen.. get huge yields without the bs... thanks heath.. im going to switch to canna when i finish up my GH.. my buddy uses it and ive never seen such green luscious plants... other than yours haha


----------



## Blunted1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice shit! I was wondering if your using co2 in there as well?


----------



## DWR (Oct 22, 2008)

how the hell do u keep your plants from burning up dude ?

thats nice.....


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont use CO2 its not worth the hassle for me. 

The vert is cooled by a fan which points up and is laid on its back facing up through the vertical. The pictures are firstly of the vertical before the plants are in it and it now has the lamp stand removed, and the second pic is taken looking up from the bottom of the vertical and you can just see the top of the fan.
















Heath


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 23, 2008)

whoa! nice trees!


----------



## kiffytoi (Oct 24, 2008)

you are an on to it chap!!!


----------



## floridacity2004 (Oct 27, 2008)

can i grow 60 of them in a aeroflo 60


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 29, 2008)

floridacity2004 said:


> can i grow 60 of them in a aeroflo 60


Lol it would be nice if you could grow 60 trees in your Aeroflo but unfortunately you cant. Why dont you just run the Aeroflo with smaller plants?

here is mine week by week.


----------



## FLoJo (Oct 29, 2008)

jeebus.. is there anything you cant do heath lol


----------



## buzzzzz (Oct 29, 2008)

What's the DVD hangin in there for?


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 29, 2008)

Cheers * *




buzzzzz said:


> What's the DVD hangin in there for?


Seemed like a *Good* idea at the time!




Heath


----------



## plumsauce (Oct 29, 2008)

wow, 
wow. 
wow. 
i dont know what elce to say... 
insparatonal


----------



## holmes (Oct 29, 2008)

those on the aeroflow are critical mass too?
its a magic plant
what you feeding them?


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by *plumsauce* and *holmes* the strain is green giant x ak47 and the nutrients were Ionic.


Heath


----------



## holmes (Nov 2, 2008)

those buds on the aero flow look massive for a sea of grean, what did you yeild avg per?
did you veg them at all?
one more thing, do your buds get that big cause its aero?


----------



## freename (Nov 4, 2008)

Heath - you have some of the most impressive indoor grows i've seen!! nice work. are the aeroflo pics actually week by week - 6 weeks start to finish?


----------



## Phinxter (Nov 6, 2008)

heath i must say that all of the grows you showed are the most impressive plantsi have ever seen indoors.
i have one question of opinion for you if you would. if you had a 40" X 40" X 79" grow tent. and a single 1000 watt HPS and MH conversion for veg only 1 ballast tho.
would you cram plants in and do a sog or would you do 2 or 3 plants with a 6 week veg and grow trees ?
and for the moment i grow in soil.
your thoughts will be most appreciated and respected 
+rep to you for what looks to be perfect grows of every setup known under the sun


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow.I have some large ladies ive been vegin a few mos is there anything i could do with em indoors? They are 5ft right now & 1 week into flowering.
Great grow as always,cheers


----------



## looselikeanoose (Nov 13, 2008)

Should take the stalk an make a steam roller out of it, always wanted to do that..lol


----------



## whoodi (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey heath.. excellent work. I remember you on HG420

Got any latest system that you are using for tree grows? Seems like I rememebr you working on another design a while back.

Is there any way you can post a tutorial on any of your recirculating tree grows?

Thanks,

whoodi


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Oh sweet Jesus, I can live in that room.*


----------



## naturalhigh (Nov 16, 2008)

dude your my hero....


----------



## gardenman (Nov 17, 2008)

Dude! I think I speak for all of us... we need some detailed instructions to duplicate your godly success.

Man your plants leave me speechless. Is it just the strain or the way you use your lights?


----------



## ripz (Nov 17, 2008)

good to see another familiar face from hg hows things mate?
those critical look stunning, proper monsters. i found the smoke a bit unsatisfying though. hows yours?
ripz
ps have you still got that black rose strain going?


----------



## naturalhigh (Nov 17, 2008)

Heath Robinson said:


> Lol it would be nice if you could grow 60 trees in your Aeroflo but unfortunately you cant. Why dont you just run the Aeroflo with smaller plants?
> 
> here is mine week by week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hedgehunter (Nov 18, 2008)

Stunning heath!


----------



## TheFaux (Nov 18, 2008)

Uh.... huhuh!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 18, 2008)

wow i am speechless, that is one amzing grow there, u kno sumone tried 2 steal ur pics and take credit heath?


----------



## gardenman (Nov 18, 2008)

Heath r u in Heath? We want to hear more about ur grow


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Heath, I noticed that you have some paper stuff under the hydroton in the aero system.. what exactly is that stuff? like some kind of net to keep the hydroton out of the system? are the plants in like oasis cubes and you let the roots grow through to the bottom or what?


----------



## jats (Nov 19, 2008)

Heath Robinson said:


> *murtymaker, DWR LoudBlunts, Jables&Jakoseph, Shonuff504, meathook666* and *born2grow*. Thanks for stopping by and adding your comments I appreciate it
> 
> *Biguy*, when the bulbs are hung vertically without a shade there is very little radiated heat so the bulbs can be a lot closer to the plants than they would be if using a shade.
> 
> ...


----------



## jats (Nov 19, 2008)

do you still use fans on the plants..??


----------



## Eharmony420 (Nov 19, 2008)

reps heath. thats some ounces. i shit thinking that must be grams, over 30 lol.make a noob forget ebb and flow, gotta think.


----------



## DaGambler (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm still trying to 'get my game on'... butta... my last attempt was with (3) 1000w HPS and -72- plants. Your harvest of 4.5?lbs is better than the 4lbs i got off all these plants... and you only vegged -2- plants for 6 weeks under (3) 600w while i probably vegged for 8 weeks. I would guess u were using a much smaller area as well. i have always guessed that vertical grows were good for just a few spaced apart plants (rather than SOG method)... but i had no idea the results could be so favorable as far as gram per watt goes. obviously, nice work man.


----------



## LIFELONG (Nov 20, 2008)

Heath, hopefully you get around to answering my questions:

How long did you veg your green giant x AK? Under what lights?
What lights did you use to flower?

And what kind of nuts and ppm?

Thanks in advance. Great work.


----------



## Secret Grower (Nov 20, 2008)

read the thread, all of your questions will be answered.

Heath, you rock man...kiss-ass


----------



## tony maglone (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey heath..your gonna get bombarded with questions now, cause you got your shit together....So my ques is...i have a budbox with a 600 watt hps i use hydro..the quality of my weed is fine but i would like to know what you would do to best use the space i have to get more of a crop..i use canna nutes cause there great..cheers ..P.S Those grows are super!!


----------



## ripz (Nov 21, 2008)

tony maglone said:


> Hey heath..your gonna get bombarded with questions now, cause you got your shit together....So my ques is...i have a budbox with a 600 watt hps i use hydro..the quality of my weed is fine but i would like to know what you would do to best use the space i have to get more of a crop..i use canna nutes cause there great..cheers ..P.S Those grows are super!!


 personally i would say either one huge plant grown in dwc or a sog with 100 clones veg one week trim lower branches then flower, your gonna be limited in a budbox by space and light, try to get 2 600's in there if you can cool it. i got 2 in my m2 tent and it took some fiddling but got the temps and humidity spot on now
sorry for jacking just saw the question and thought i would give my opinion , back to you heath


----------



## tony maglone (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for that Ripz i thought about sog reckon ill give that a go ...cheers..


----------



## ripz (Nov 22, 2008)

you wont regret it m8


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 28, 2008)

wow man amazing bud, that root block was crazy! check out my grow and let me know what you think, any tips would be awesome


----------



## grow space (Nov 28, 2008)

hooooly fuuuuck-your grow is amzing your the master blaster of the weed
im just stoked
keep up the good work


----------



## ripz (Nov 28, 2008)

heath mate i got a question for you
when your drying these huge bushes how do you go about it?
i normally just cut my plants at the base and hang them straight up then remove leaves when they are dry but i got so many buds an the top ones are getting so fat i've got a few concerns about mould etc do you seperate into branches /bunches of branches etc?
this plant is about a m2 now roughly and about 0.75m high under 1200w 
hope you see this with all the fuss your latest escapades are causing 
looking shit hot as always
ripz


----------



## jukester (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey heath how big of an area was this grown in? 
thanks
-juke


----------



## twistedentities (Dec 2, 2008)

holy crap dude!! i cant stop laughin...thats fkn sik!!!thats a fkn harvest!


----------



## eagleClaw (Dec 3, 2008)

What a sight! Nice grow Heath!!! Please educate the rest of us rookies.

MAD PROPS!


----------



## frankjones (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone think that it would be possible to grow critical mass outdoor in northern europe (scandinavia)?


----------



## ripz (Dec 5, 2008)

you'd probably end up with budrot those buds are huge, try ams from greenhouse (as much as i cant stand greenhouse lol) very resistantto everything and grows like mad outdoors


----------



## fluffydog (Jan 1, 2009)

hello heath i dont suppose by any chance you have that pdf file someone knocked up of the whole grow thread of hg420 on your waterfarm/tree grow, it showed the whole setup in detail etc, i did have it saved but its gone now. if you have or if anyone could they stick it up on this site, think loadz would love to see it.


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 1, 2009)

i havent seen heath on for a while, hes prolly stoned out of his mind


----------



## scrxbandit (Jan 2, 2009)

Just doing some number crunching... you had aprox 2080 grams with 1800 flowering which breaks out to be a little over a gram/watt, or about a gram/watt with the 400w 6 week veg. is the claim that these yields arnt attainable with the use of a horizontal light and reflector? i was linked to this thread where someone was claiming quadrouple yields through verticle lighting. "look at this guy!". he really ment quadroople coverage, but the real question, what percentage of luminums are lost through by reflection? impressive, but im not entirely convinced horrizontal is obsolete, and i dont think that has much to do with my pride.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 2, 2009)

I arent claiming anything, enjoy the grow for what it is, take from it what you will. New vertical system next week, stay tuned folks!.
Heath


----------



## headbandrocker (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes there IS a santa claus!~
Cant wait heath! Any hints?


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 2, 2009)

Heath! welcome back buddy.. busy holidays huh? hey I came up with a pretty simple vert concept I would like your input and critique. check it out 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/146838-brilliant-vertical-ebb-flo-concept.html#post1856660

also im about 4 weeks out from the big chop with my vert you inspired! its looking siiiick!

later


----------



## st34lth (Jan 2, 2009)

Damn Heath, I remember when the vert concept was just starting to be discussed back on hg420. I've been busy and out of the loop for a while, but I'm glad to see how well its been adopted. Great job on this one, i'm def considering doing vert when I get up and growing again.
-st34lth


----------



## fluffydog (Jan 2, 2009)

hello heath dont know if you missed my post but have you got a copy of that pdf file which was created on hg420 of your whole grow and setup.thank you


----------



## vantheman169 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice setup man! I just heard about the vertical system just shortly before i came across this thread! And WOW amazing buds and TREES! Holy shit! +REPPPP


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments, I will be posting up my new vertical at the end of next week keep your eyes peeled because its a bit special!.

fluffydog, the pdf file I have is missing the pictures for some reason, but as luck would have it i was contacted by the MGT who created it and hopefully I will get a copy off him and see if I can post it up.


Heath


----------



## tonyromo (Jan 3, 2009)

Those bulbs do not, did not burn the plants? Obviously no reflectors were needed and as far as my two cents are concerned that is the only way to grow them right. Few plants, big yields, no hastles..... Simple is the weed that grows from the tiniest of seed.


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 3, 2009)

Heath Robinson said:


> Thanks for all the great comments, I will be posting up my new vertical at the end of next week keep your eyes peeled because its a bit special!.
> 
> fluffydog, the pdf file I have is missing the pictures for some reason, but as luck would have it i was contacted by the MGT who created it and hopefully I will get a copy off him and see if I can post it up.
> 
> ...


oh man oh man i am STOKED!! I am about to move and may have to pinch some more ideas off you heath.. you are the godfather of vert for sure.. did you get a chance to check out that link i posted?


----------



## tonyromo (Jan 3, 2009)

What kind of lamps are those? And with out cooling it looks do they get to hot or how far away do they stay to not burn the ladies??? Great Work!!!


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 3, 2009)

tony, if you read back you will find that all of your questions will be answered.. but for heaths sake ill go ahead and fill you in..

the lamps do not burn the plants that close because a bare hanging bulb allows heat to naturally rise without anything blocking its path.. it is a convection effect. if a fan is placed under the bulb the convection effect will be stronger thus cooling the lights even more. 

heath used 3 600w HPS lights, and i am sure the room was cooled to keep it in the 75-80 degree range.


----------



## fluffydog (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks bro that will be great, can you remember me of hg my username was bigbuddy23, i think i got in touch with you before by mogggys sending you a pm.have you heard from him.lost touch.


----------



## fluffydog (Jan 8, 2009)

any update heath


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 12, 2009)

hi *fluffydog* sorry m8 this grow is over and I am on with my new vertical https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html but if you want a question answering about growing trees fire away! 

ps Mogggys is posting at thecannacabana


Heath


----------



## fluffydog (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks mate i was wondering if you had managed to get hold of the pdf file of hg420 of your tree grows, was cracking bit of info on the set up.


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jan 12, 2009)

fluffydog said:


> thanks mate i was wondering if you had managed to get hold of the pdf file of hg420 of your tree grows, was cracking bit of info on the set up.


No not yet but I have all the txt and the pictures seperate so as a last resort if I dont get the pdf's i can post them up again.

I will wait a while first as re doing them would be quite a bit of work, I will let you know how I get on.


Heath


----------



## fluffydog (Jan 13, 2009)

ok great heath


----------



## don juan de pappi (Feb 7, 2009)

The Vert Godfather...bowdown!


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 18, 2009)

Damm!, that's 8oz per plant!!! what size pots did u use? and how tall did they get?!! sorry if this has been answerd already.... Oh, also, this question is concerning that aero set-up where u grew the green giant x ak< really interested in this style of growing BTW.....where those from clones?? how old where they when u put under 12/12?? how tall did they get? and finally what was the yeild, if you remember.. i mean damm! that's 56 sites!!.i know u get bombarded with questions..so maybe this latest one will slip in there...++rep for u...just a fucking green giant yourself!!



Heath Robinson said:


> using 2 x 600w surrounded by 8 Mr Nice Shit plants and a yield of approx 64 Oz.
> 
> 
> Heath


----------



## moshimoshi (Mar 21, 2009)

.... ive never been more impressed in my life...


----------



## keroseen (Mar 22, 2009)

Heath, Can I ask a few q's about the critical mass grow? 

1. Regarding veg, what was the size of the area used to get those 2 plants to that size? I'm assuming they must not have been vegged in the main room due to the plastic wrap. 

2. Secondly did you have the veg farms recirculating or just on the air pump drip ring?

3. Are you still using the same old 8x6 space or is this a new area? If it's new what size and how far do you hang the lights from the centre of the farm?

4. Why have you changed the feed pipe from the side entry 22mm overflow pipe to the 25mm top feed through the pebbles?

5. Are you still using 40mm overflow pipe for the drain and how many drain outlets per farm?

cheers m8


----------



## Heath Robinson (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi KS,

1, 6ft x 8ft

2, I recirculated, I just rigged up a 1 inch feed pipe off a pond pump and ran it 15 mins every hour.

3, Its new and its now 9 x 6, The bulb is roughly 1 to 2 ft away it gets a bit tight near the end though!.

4, Just to make it easy to set up, there is no yield advantage but its easier to simply have a pipe feeding from the top rather than through the side.

5, Yes I still use the 40 mm pipe and have two outlets per tub , one isnt enough as you have to slow down the feed. On my last grow I had one individual plant which weighed 44 0z and I struggled with 2 outlets due to the roots restricting the flow. My next tree grow will have short lengths of 40mm pipe which will join a 4 inch soil pipe to improve the return back to the rez.

what strain are you going to run?

Heath


----------



## iculikeit (Mar 23, 2009)

hi heath im sure you dont come back here and look at old post but its worth a try.i was wondering if you might be able to give me a diagram on your room set up for the critcal mass tree grow. thanks heath


----------



## Heath Robinson (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi *iculikeit* 


0 x 0 x 0

0 = bulb x = Tree

is that what you mean? if not ask away.


Heath


----------



## iculikeit (Mar 24, 2009)

yes that is what i was wondering thanks. i was looking at what you posted o x o x o and i was wondering do you think it would be any better doing 3 trees like this using the same watts

.........o
.......x..x
......o x o


one last thing i say u on another site. you did a vertical grow where you ran a sog i was wondering in that grow how far away where the three rows from each other top to bottem


----------



## potsmoker93 (Mar 29, 2009)

Heath Robinson said:


> Hi *iculikeit*
> 
> 
> 0 x 0 x 0
> ...


 
I really like the idea of a tree grow, does anyone still have the other diary of this grow which includes all the information of constructing this setup?

I have an area of 16ft length by 14ft width, 6.4ft height and would like to grow 6 plants like this using 6000w of HPS/MH instead of the stadium grow which I was considering.

I thought this way I eliminate 200 plants and replace with 6 and achieve a simmilar yield. Granted it will be be anything like heath's I understand that but it's less risky than growing 200, less butterflies believe me. 

I also noticed that you let the plant stretch quite a bit, they look quite large for 6 weeks from clone. I have no problems with getting them to stretch, use halo or I can place light further away so in effect it is less compact and they reach for the light. 

Would that be down to strain or was that delibrately undertaken in order to make the plant a monster and stretch it like that. I get about 4inches a day using halo with new clone sites forming also within 24 hours of use. Usually around 5-6 ft at 6 weeks without trying to stretch them, not sure if this is good or bad?

I am also interesting in what medium you were using, will reread the thread again as I might of missed it. Im thinking rockwool 3inch cubes and clay pellets with a 40mm flow 24/7? perhaps originallu starting with a 1inch cube and transplanting in 3inch cube.

Also interested on bucket size, 5 gallon pots perhaps, would you have worked up to that size assuming im right, starting at say 1 gallon size and slowly increasing bucket or pot size?

Would also need to know what size pump i would need and make if possible, not sure on size of resevoir or pump to control tree's, cannot believe im saying tree's. Would your pump be able to handle 6 tree's and if so what make is that and is it quite? Them piston compressors make a hell of a racked last time I had a bubble bucket setup way back, even tried burying it in sand in a box to reduce the noise.

Any information on setup anyone can find will be great, will start construction as soon as iv found what im looking for, soz for all the questions, im blaming it on the Chronic.


----------



## UwAnTtOScUbA (Apr 2, 2009)

Heath I pretyy much run the same sytem as you and was wondering if you could take a look at my journal and see if u see anything im doing wrong/right. really wondering about the pump times. Do you run 24hrs a day?


----------



## FLoJo (Apr 2, 2009)

Heath Robinson said:


> Hi KS,
> 
> 1, 6ft x 8ft
> 
> ...


does nobody read anymore?


----------



## beermonsta (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow thats great i am planning to try this method and was wondering if you could give me a few pointers?

where both plants in 1 aqua farm or in two?
How tall were the plants after 6 weeks of veg?
what kind of nutes did you use?
and finally, where did you position the verticles throughout veg and flower period?

I would be very geatfull if you could help me with these

Oh Ill be using recon by dna


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 16, 2009)

So you don't use co2, in all the pics that I'm seeing I don't see how your keeping the room cool. Are you running ac or just air exchange???? I currently have a 12 x 6 with a liquid coold hydrogen burner and a ppm 3 and consideering ditching the aircooled dual grozilla and super sun ii and running the bulbs naked like you. I'm running the australian autopot system in cococoir. Current plant stock is super skunk 6' tall and 6' wide with two hps over top aircooled and two naked hps 400 in your configuration. Just got lady bugs but plant is fighting off infestation. Do you super crop your six footer's to provide your monsters or do you just let them roll all the way through veg? Hope this finds you well and your smoke smooth!! Later!!


----------



## howard.martin (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello heath
i've been looking for the critical mass plant but can't find any, i've found a critical haze but thats it, are they the same thing? 
cheers


----------



## kiffytoi (Apr 19, 2009)

Look up mr nice seeds. he has the critical mass seeds


----------



## bgmike8 (Jun 13, 2009)

what is the deal with vertical grows? do you get more yield or do you just like to be different?


----------



## MediMary (Jun 17, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## bestgrow (Jul 13, 2009)

Would you ever consider writing a tutorial or something. Seems like its hard to get answers out of you, share the knowledge. 

the first 2 trees. you had 1 400w to veg them. then you had 3 600 w to flower. 

you used a drip system. 

what were all the roped or ties ? 

the strain was critical mass? does that smoke well?


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jul 13, 2009)

bestgrow said:


> Would you ever consider writing a tutorial or something. Seems like its hard to get answers out of you, share the knowledge.
> 
> the first 2 trees. you had 1 400w to veg them. then you had 3 600 w to flower.
> 
> ...


Hi bestgrow,

I spend quite a lot of my time "sharing the Knowledge" its not difficult to get answers most of them have already been answered in this thread. I post on many other forums so its not a case of me not wanting to help its simply a matter of time, I apologise if I gave the impression that I was holding back on how I do my grows.

To summarise the tree grows:


The ties are to stop the branches from snapping under the weight of the buds. The same effect can be had from throwing a net over the plant at the start of flower and as the plant grows through the net it is supported. I prefer tying them up though. 

1, The lamps used were 600 w hps growlux bulbs with lumatek digital ballasts. The bulbs are hung vertically without shades, this allows the bulb situated between the plants to basically do twice the work of a bulb in a shade as all the light from the bulb is used. 

2, The plants were vegged for 6 weeks from a rooted clone the original clones were in a 1" rockwool block which had been rooted under an ordinary household florescent tube, before being transplanted into the aquafarms. 

3, The nutrients were used at a EC of 1.2 throughout veg and flower, I keep on veg nutrients for 2 weeks into flower to help prevent premature yellowing of the leaves at the end of flower. I let the PH drift up from approx 6 to 7.

4, The system used is basically a fast flowing dripper system, I have found the higher the flow (within reason) the better the results.

*I know I will have left something out but I promise if any of you have a question from now on I will try to answer it if I can. * 


keep it green


Heath


----------



## bestgrow (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, thats perfect! thank you so much for the details. I am planning on turning 2 into 6, so what do you think about this design...





The size of the boxes are irrelevant. the green are the plants and the blue is the light. Any thought?


----------



## bgmike8 (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone, do you get more yield when you dont use a reflector?


----------



## bestgrow (Jul 13, 2009)

bgmike8 said:


> anyone, do you get more yield when you dont use a reflector?


You get better light usage, so you get more yield per watt if your growing trees. But some people swear by SOG for most G per watt.


----------



## bgmike8 (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks what are the limits on sog as far as g\watt??


----------



## bestgrow (Jul 14, 2009)

Everyone has a different number, also depends on you set up. Most people say the magic number for a perfect set up in a g per watt, but ive seen people get 1.5


----------



## bgmike8 (Jul 15, 2009)

awesome thanks dude


----------



## Heath Robinson (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi *bestgrow*,

Thats not a bad layout, one of the best is to use multiples of this. O = Bulb X = Plant

O X O

X O X

O X O


*bgmike8* its horses for courses, shades have to be used for Flat SOG grows as vertical bulbs have to be hung between the plants for them to be efficient. 

It really comes down to what your preferred style of growing is, 1.5 + gpw can be achieved from a tree grow of just two plants using vertical bulbs. It is also quite easy to get the same number from a flat SOG but obviously you have to use a greater number of plants.

Another factor is if you combine sog into a vertical grow and use vertical bulbs you can achieve 2+ gpw, so as you can see there are many factors involved not just whether or not to use a shade. 


Heath


----------



## bgmike8 (Jul 21, 2009)

awesome. i am still at negative grams per watt. lol


----------



## potpimp (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hectorius (Aug 13, 2009)

for people who dont know mr nice and arjan from greenhouse were partners in the early 90s splitting up. Critical mass is a nl5 el nino skunk cross also known as big bang from greenhouse seeds. 800g/m2 , mr nice shark shock is greenhouses great white shark lol but i was around those guys back then and most have forgotten.


----------



## hectorius (Aug 13, 2009)

critical is not good for outddor wet weather as bud rot will hit it.


----------



## farel2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey Heath,

This all looks crazy!!!

i was thinking about Scrog but might just do a couple of trees. So you had 3x600 watts for the critical mass. Where were the lights each positioned height wise??? Was the bottom buds as nice as the top or are there still popcorn nugs with this method>>???

I know this has been asked before but forgot.... Do you top/fim or supercrop or anything at all or just let it grow?

Thanks for all this advice and info!!!


----------



## wonderblunder (Aug 28, 2009)

All very amazing!


----------



## DWR (Aug 29, 2009)

theres a strain called critical mass.... did u grow that ?

cuz i am getting them on monday. from mr. nice..  ?

i know u said u dont know, but maybe i didnt read correctly.


----------



## kiffytoi (Sep 27, 2009)

Read first page first post first line son.


----------



## scrog69 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thaank you heath for this amazing post! I have been kicking the idea back and forth for months now, about switching to vertical, but this thread has more than made up my mind. You are truly a master at your craft and we all appreciate your helpful information. I have just two quick questions for you, does the vertical bulb setup cut back on sooo much of the radiant heat usually generated that it may not be necessary to use a cooling system in smaller areas? Ie fans may do most of the work, without having to get cooltubes or ac systems? and also how well would a soil grow do compared to hydro? Is it still somewhat comparable yeild wise? I know that a kickass hydro setup can really maximize yeild but will a soil grow still do very good in this type of setup?Also in a 4w x 2.5L x 7H size room how many plants how many 600w bulbs? thank you sir


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi *scrog69*

Yes the vertical bulb eliminates a lot of the radiated heat problems you can get with shades. I work on exchanging the air in my rooms at least twice a minute and dont really suffer heat problems. 

Soil will work very well for this style of growing, although I don't think you would achieve these sort of yields Im sure it would be as good as any other way of growing in soil. 

Your room size makes it a little difficult to fit much in there you could have some small plants around a bulb or have two larger plants with one or two bulbs, one directly above the other (with a bulb distance between the two, if that makes sense).

I know you want to give this style of growing a go but it would probably make more sense for you to use your space with one or two shades as it would make the most of the room you have available?

best of luck


Heath


----------



## scrog69 (Oct 9, 2009)

thanks for the advice heath its greatly appreciated, just from your opinion if i was to set this style vertical grow in a larger space say 8x8x8 would u recommend vertical over horizontal anyday? i mean are these tree grows the way to go for power yeild with multiple 600w's? does it out yeild scrog or sog by alot, also for a semi novice grower is it easy to manag?, since the heat levels should be far less? Sorry for all the questions i know your a popular man on here! i didnt quite understand your suggestion in my smaller grow area, did u say that i shud prolly stick with horizontal refelectors or just hang some shades to help the vertical grow? thank you for your time


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 16, 2009)

I cant wait to get my Critical Mass Seeds shipped to me 
..Waiting is the shit part tho..


----------



## shake shake (Oct 16, 2009)

heath, hey dude i sent you a pm but if this is the only way i can ask and recieve question without cause you any stress then i will do so. just want to go with the same growing system as u. was wondering if u could walk me through a good set up for 3 to 6 sits to grow trees. wanna for for 2lbs a tree of course. i have a 14x12 and 2 10x10. if you get time man check out my pm. i would be greatful. i will be on stand by. iam ready to start this next grow. u have convenced me of the way i want to do it. look forward to ya responce.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think Heath is comin back man.. His activity bar is on 0% n his last login was ages ago..


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 17, 2009)

Here you go *shake shake, scrog69 and XxNinjaxX * :*Waterfarm mods for Tree/Bush style growing.* the archived Waterfarm mods for Tree/Bush style growing thread, all your questions should be answered if you read this thread, if you need any more info ask away. 


Heath


----------



## shake shake (Oct 18, 2009)

.
thanks dude hopfully you will be around cause i would love to ask you questions from time to time as iam about to start my grow and i wanna do trees.


----------



## shake shake (Oct 18, 2009)

would love to know your nuirts and feeding shedule? like what do u use at which stages in the plants and how much? i hope thats not asking to much. just trying to get me a great plat form. i have a few more questions based on what u will tell me


----------



## Heath Robinson (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi *shake shake*

I usually use Ionic nutrients, which is a simple one part nutrient. I veg at an EC of approx EC 1.0 and flower at EC 1.2 to 1.4 and never higher.

I feed the veg nutrients for 2 weeks into 12/12 and then switch to flower nutrients to help prevent premature yellowing and leaf drop in late flower.

Heath


----------



## shake shake (Oct 20, 2009)

you think i can grow trees like this? if so what would i have to do different? i have been studing you man and when i start my next grow i will go in this direction. i will start wit critical mass as well. and i will use ionic nuits. do you have any other pointers??


----------



## rascal (Oct 25, 2009)

big ups to u heath iv read every post of yours hear [email protected] the cabanna your an inspiration to us all thanx. have u seen the current culture systems "CCH2O" ? I MADE ONE with 18 gallon totes for some trees cant wait to try it but half to wait till i get to Colorado.


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 6, 2009)

Heath Robinson said:


> Here you go *shake shake, scrog69 and XxNinjaxX *:*Waterfarm mods for Tree/Bush style growing.* the archived Waterfarm mods for Tree/Bush style growing thread, all your questions should be answered if you read this thread, if you need any more info ask away.
> 
> 
> Heath


 Hey man I put in the time to scrape that thread and make a pdf. Where could we post that for the congrigation?


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 20, 2009)

Heath have you tried any other mediums with your waterfarm mods other than hygroton? Was thinking about the Sure to Grow loose fill.


----------



## bloochedder (Nov 22, 2009)

nice man im growin critical mass at the moment hope mine turns out somthing like that any tips i hear there prone to mould


----------



## passion (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello!

Im reaaaally impressed of your work! And thanks alot for sharing with all of us other!
I have 3x600w system, 4x8 tent. And now im about to flower out 3 old, really big/bushy motherplants and 3 younger. All in coco and will handwater.

How would you have placed the plants and where should i hang the bulbs?
Should i use bare bulbs or go with cooltubes? cant cooldown the tubes so that will in that case only be so that the plants cant grow in to the light.

Thanks for reading and your all welcome to answer me as im 100% new to vertical.

Chears


----------



## jaydee51` (Dec 16, 2009)

hi heath first of all congrats on the grow. just have a couple quick questions if your still around Ive got cm on the way in the mail and im planing to do a 4 tub set up with rock wool in a square configuration now what are your thoughts of me running 8-10 600w lights around them? something like 2 in the middle 1 higher than the other and the rest spread around the out sides.

with the veg ill be using the 600's as well so i need to know 
how many 600's should i run during the veg period 
how far should i keep them off the plants (assuming further than ur 400)
during veg should the shades be on the lights
is it a good idea to alternate lights coming on during veg on a daily basis (so light 1-3 one day then 2-4 the next)

if i can get these answers ill really appreciate it

cheers
jay


----------



## eric8313 (Jan 5, 2010)

so what is your opinion on the matter of hanging 1000s over 600s. Will the 600 do enough penetration through the plant


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 7, 2010)

does he just top feed and let the rest drain out the bottom?

at what height is the drain of the main tub...

i assume there are 2 tubs, one with holes in the bottom, suspended in a larger tub... that has a drain hole or 2.

describe setup, thanks


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 7, 2010)

also, what precaustions do you take to keep your roots from getting diseased? or some sort of bugs? thanks


----------



## daisy187 (Jan 8, 2010)

eric8313 said:


> so what is your opinion on the matter of hanging 1000s over 600s. Will the 600 do enough penetration through the plant


 hey there if you can regulate temp to a 75 to 82 far more power to ya try to go vertical on bulbs they really like it and you can drop that bulb right down in between about mid plant.


----------



## sherriberry (Jan 12, 2010)

daisy187 said:


> hey there if you can regulate temp to a 75 to 82 far more power to ya try to go vertical on bulbs they really like it and you can drop that bulb right down in between about mid plant.


 
im going vertical, but i feel the 600's are the way to go... i think a 1000 would burn leaves


----------



## macrael (Mar 5, 2010)

i cant even think of something to say i am dumbfounded lol also quick question what is ec i read the whole thread once but don t recall you say n


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Mar 5, 2010)

this is going to my first outdoor grow and i have 97 seeds. I'll appreciate all the help i could get or just come by and check my grow journal out and subscribe. see how everything turns out for my gorilla grow!


----------



## sherriberry (Mar 8, 2010)

so which do you think is a better bang for the bulb... your tree grows, or your vertical tubes?

where did you get this strain of critical mass? im trying to find a seed or a clone to a plant with the kind of potential you grow. Thanks buddy


----------



## savageinit (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi heath, Your work is great keep it up dude. I am thinking of doing hydro next been doing soil for a while now with good results but since seeing your grows me wants more. I seen your green giants x ak47 in the aeroflo system WOW. I want to grow the same strain just wondering what system would be best I'm thinking aeroflo might be abit advanced for first time also what ec and best ph would i get same growth rate with another system?


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 10, 2010)

Im getting ready to experiment with a vertical grow inspired by heath.
My question is about vegging and the stretch after moving plants into the flower room and into the vertical system. I know its probably ideal to veg vertical, but is it absolutely necessary? My current veg plants that are scheduled to go into the vert system have been vegged normally under a t-5 florouescent. This strain (blackberry kush) isnt my first choice to run in this experiment. But excitement has gotten the better of me and the BB is what i have ready.
Ive grown the BB strain for about a year and know it quite well. I usually start them into flower at between 12-18 inches tall and they end up at about 28-35 inches at harvest.
Now.. whats got me stumped.. when i put these plants into the vert system with a bulb hung down the center .. are the plants still going to stretch upwards? therefore will i need to tie them back to the trellis as the continue to grow up and in? sounds pretty newb i know, but first time going vert.
Heres a couple pics to give you an idea of the plans.
The way it is going to be setup is the plants will be put in the outside holes.
10 plants, 3 on the left, 3 on the right, and 2 back 2 front surrounding a 600watt bulb hung down the center. A fan placed in the center blowing heat from the bulb up and out. Each side will have a trellis to tie the plants and train.
First pic shows the system run normally.





2nd pic shows how the trellis will be setup. one of 4 sides.





3rd pic is a crude rough draft





and 4th shows the perpetual grow as it is now.





any thoughts will be appreciated


----------



## Dillinger (Jun 10, 2010)

I veg horizontally and then move them into the vert to flower. In the vert the plants still grow upward although it is a good idea to "lead" them a bit - hang the bulb just above the height of the canopy.


----------



## DIRTHAWKER (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Dellinger.


----------



## daisy187 (Jun 11, 2010)

I t would be nice to have both vert but i am in a similar location and use a t5 4x4 to veg and you get great strech with a t5 i veg for 30 days or 3 feet what ever comes first and i adjust light up as needed and 4 inch off tops of plants i have four feet of heigt then they have to go to flower. strains are blue dream and grand daddy purps. what i hve found is that when i finish they are 4-5 feet and they do take at least 50 days in flower with vert 600 grow lux and t5 2x4 adjustable top light. dont believe in putting up pics but co2 enhanced 13 -20 zs dried. the total day count from clone to finish is usually 110 -115 the complete area i use is 12x12 and cut new clones every 30 days. it is beneficial but naked bulbs are hot


----------



## jfa916 (Jun 22, 2010)

dam nice plants setups and espicaly budz


----------



## caesar5000 (Aug 16, 2010)

this is a great tread


----------



## carl.burnette (Sep 29, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 21, 2010)

Heath Robinson said:


> Here are my two Critical Mass trees vegged for 6 weeks from cutting under a vertical 400w and flowered under 3 x 600w vertical bulbs for 9 weeks.


WTF is all i can say heath the greenfinger for sure,cant bele=ieve them wieghts off those plants... You need to put out a DVD man..


----------



## UrbanAerO (Oct 22, 2010)

I found these buckets to make a D.I.Y waterfarm system that has more space for roots. All the buckets are 9-11/16" square so a 2 gallon pail will fit into a 5 gallon one so you have over 3 gallons of root space. I have ordered the 2 gallon and 4.25 gallon and will be hoping for half the yield heath gets. anyways check out this link and tell me these wouldnt work great. http://www.thecarycompany.com/containers/squarepails.html


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 22, 2010)

UrbanAerO said:


> I found these buckets to make a D.I.Y waterfarm system that has more space for roots. All the buckets are 9-11/16" square so a 2 gallon pail will fit into a 5 gallon one so you have over 3 gallons of root space. I have ordered the 2 gallon and 4.25 gallon and will be hoping for half the yield heath gets. anyways check out this link and tell me these wouldnt work great. http://www.thecarycompany.com/containers/squarepails.html


Sounds like a good idea there, Im going to look around U.K for something similar.Would you have a mist sprayin the roots aswell or just let the bubbles do the work?


----------



## daisy187 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have said enough......


----------



## UrbanAerO (Oct 23, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> Sounds like a good idea there, Im going to look around U.K for something similar.Would you have a mist sprayin the roots aswell or just let the bubbles do the work?


I'd keep it simple for my first run, but I was thinking of a way of using aeroponics to mist in the upper bucket, seal it with a lid and 2"neoprene foam ezclone inserts, but that would require an extra pump and seconds on/minutes off timer for the sprayers. I have to run 7 seconds on/15 minutes off right now, constant spraying in my aeroponics boxes leads to root rot and failure, but I would like to try it! I did just get Ionic grow/bloom/boost nutrients and found out that why its so hard to find here in the states, because it works and its inexpensive compared to my H&G line I used to use.


----------



## dr green dre (Oct 24, 2010)

UrbanAerO said:


> I'd keep it simple for my first run, but I was thinking of a way of using aeroponics to mist in the upper bucket, seal it with a lid and 2"neoprene foam ezclone inserts, but that would require an extra pump and seconds on/minutes off timer for the sprayers. I have to run 7 seconds on/15 minutes off right now, constant spraying in my aeroponics boxes leads to root rot and failure, but I would like to try it! I did just get Ionic grow/bloom/boost nutrients and found out that why its so hard to find here in the states, because it works and its inexpensive compared to my H&G line I used to use.


Do you know your the first person ive heard saying good stuff about Ionic ,That was the first ever food i used and since then every shop ,person ive met has told me its beginers food, im in UK. I use afew H&G products aswell rootel & bud xl ,been using Vitalink Grow&Bloom for my(Hydro) Bio biz for the soil pots.I'll keep trying different foods till i find the perfect combo..


----------



## kanz (Dec 14, 2010)

sorry i know this is an old thread , but i saw this and dear god wow. You have honestly changed how i look at growing.
I mean you pulled 60+ oz of 2 plants in as little as 4 months give or take.


----------



## kanz (Dec 15, 2010)

SOME!?

lol ^^

Dear god i have saw some bigger seteup, but honestly keath's grows are the best ive ever seen by far.

Plant's look look so happy its unreal, and yeild , omg........

Plus keaths setups look "simple" compaired to some of the massive big other grow you see, and he does this without crippleing the yeild.



All in all keath are you jesus ?


----------



## Danielsgb (Dec 15, 2010)

Look up his vertical RDWC. Most grams/W I've ever seen. Heath Robinson is a demi-God among men.
Daniels


----------



## daisy187 (Jan 3, 2011)

that is why we all need to stop and think it isn;t all about how many it is how you do it


----------



## Michael Sparks (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome! thanks a lot for sharing


----------



## pimp juice (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Heath, would you happen to have any experience with soil? im on my first grow (600w), 1 week into flower n idk if i should overlap the veg nutes with the flower nutes?


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 18, 2011)

pimp juice said:


> Hey Heath, would you happen to have any experience with soil? im on my first grow (600w), 1 week into flower n idk if i should overlap the veg nutes with the flower nutes?


 he said in this thread already, that he feeds with vegging nutes the first two weeks of flower to delay yellowing of the leaves...


----------



## i420 (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome stuff... 74+ OZ's off two girls is simply outragious. 
I'm about to start a vert grow and I have high expectations
but this is ... "freakish" ..... LOL in the best of ways!

Is that right? 1.2 grams a watt? Seems like it should be more.
And with just two plants. This is what I need to be able to do.
I'm in a low count state so big girls are my flav. 

Hella nice stuff Heath.


----------



## Shadow15x (Apr 1, 2011)

holy tits... :O


----------



## d6520 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sssssssiiiiiicccckkkk shit.... So u only vegged for 6 weeks u said?


----------



## blackberryxchemo (May 19, 2011)

all i have to say is fuck you are like GOD you are like a 1% of the grow world


----------



## travimon (Jul 29, 2011)

Heath Robinson said:


> thanks for stopping by* PceNluV*.
> 
> 
> Cheers *Kaosisglobal* I will nip over and have a look now!
> ...


Bro! Please Contact me back! I want to pick your brain, as well as you do mine, I call my system the "River bed flow system", the logics of it makes you kick yourself in the ass! At least I think! And so do my girls! Would love to here your opinion


----------



## LostnFound02 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, you amazed me in so many ways. Not just one type of grow. Im looking into vertical grow but have no idea where to start and what I need.


----------



## wiimb (Aug 9, 2011)

dannyking said:


> oh man. every now and again i come back to look at these plants. just for inspiration.


So do I lol


----------



## Rikahshay (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Heath

I see this thread is dead but hoping to get a reply anyways...

I've been reading your threads all over the place and haven't seen you say anything about Fimming or Topping your plants. Do you Fim or Top them? Or do they naturally grow into bushes because of the vertical side lighting without any training?


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Apr 2, 2012)

Heath Robinson said:


> The first pics are of the tree grow using 3x600w this yielded 30.6 Oz from the plant on the left and 43.8 Oz from the plant on the right for a total of 74 Oz.


74.4 oz total / 3 lights = 24.8 oz or 701.84 g per light
1.17 gpw



Heath Robinson said:


> The pic above your post is of a separate grow using 2 x 600w surrounded by 8 Mr Nice Shit plants and a yield of approx 64 Oz.


64 oz total / 2 lights = 32 oz or 905.6 g per light
1.51 gpw

The shit seriously out performed the critical mass


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

DaveTheNewbie said:


> 74.4 oz total / 3 lights = 24.8 oz or 701.84 g per light
> 1.17 gpw
> 
> 
> ...


You should see his personal X's...LoL


----------



## cody2689 (Apr 2, 2012)

As an all around human being your pretty freaking awesome! I envy you and wish to be in your shoes soon


----------



## jkahndb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

If ur talkin to heath, he doesnt frequent this Forum anymore....


----------



## 3eyes (Jun 11, 2012)

Surprised i haven't found this thread before but i'm here now, i've seen the lamps hang down on another grow that yielded huge not sure if it's anything to do with the bare lamp or the growers ability (maybe both) but it's something i will look further into when i build my next groom.
I know the thread is old but very well done Sir


----------



## BlueBerryLarry (Aug 9, 2012)

*simply stunning.*


----------



## WIskyDick (Jan 10, 2013)

Heath I just checked out your vert thread and it lead me to this and all I can say is teach me your ways...... can you check my set-up and tell me what to change or what strain to grow? I'm doing something similar with Sour Kush and can only seem to get a little over 2lbs per light, sour kush in my opinion is not the strain for my setup its to bushy I need something taller I feel?


----------



## BadAim (Feb 4, 2013)

Heath Robinson said:


> *murtymaker, DWR LoudBlunts, Jables&Jakoseph, Shonuff504, meathook666* and *born2grow*. Thanks for stopping by and adding your comments I appreciate it
> 
> *Biguy*, when the bulbs are hung vertically without a shade there is very little radiated heat so the bulbs can be a lot closer to the plants than they would be if using a shade.
> 
> ...


where can I get that vertical light hanger looks solid?


----------



## j.p.s.w (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Guys, im starting off growing. Using a Small room with a small Pro Grow 180w Light, works beautiful, best company, best warranty, and best light for its Wattage as its one of the only LED lights that is closest to its true 180, but other than that, I know im probably behind in catching up with your journals but may I ask, what nutrients did you use, if any, and how do you use them? Thanks


----------



## Bud Brewer (Feb 18, 2013)

*I just harvested here is some bud porn.

This was all done in coco compost mix with homemade organic nutes only. Cost in total about 40 dollars and I will keep using the soil and nutes for a reflower and if I can do a third I will but the soil will still be good no chemical build up.

I have seen 5 gallon bucket photos so I couldn't resist, many will think this is a whole plant, not just the colas mixed in that wall of hanging bud on the ends.





*


----------



## kindnug (Feb 18, 2013)

More grams out of 2 plants than others get out of 20 plants(30 oz. vs 3 oz. plants)


----------



## KINGJOHNC (Mar 25, 2013)

excellent grow


----------



## chibaman76 (Oct 17, 2013)

you want his genetics?...mr. nice seedbank critical mass!....


----------



## chibaman76 (Oct 17, 2013)

hey 3eyes..is your avatar a pic of mr. nice himself?..lol


----------



## tystikk (Feb 15, 2014)

I've been following in these footsteps for several months now. People are comparing my grows to Heath's... I just laugh, because I know better.

If anyone knows where else I can go to look up more of his work, I would appreciate it!


----------



## rye (Feb 17, 2014)

What's the smell like from the critical mass does it stink I've tried blueberry and that's just rite for indoor growing


----------



## topshelf128 (Jan 3, 2015)

Heath Robinson said:


> Here are my two Critical Mass trees vegged for 6 weeks from cutting under a vertical 400w and flowered under 3 x 600w vertical bulbs for 9 weeks.
> 
> 
> first day in flower room and still wrapped in plastic used to transport to flower room
> ...


----------

